# Time for AFTER HALLOWEEN sales !!!!



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Today I make the rounds for the real good stuff ...50% off.
In 4 or 5 days I go back for the 70% stuff
Then in about 2 weeks...the 90% OFF STUFF
This is my on year (2011) for my haunt so my haunt build begins today!!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I forgot to find out what time the stores opened tomorrow. We are driving to some out of town. Eeep!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your the man with the plan BeeIce. 
On your mark, get set, ---------


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hope you have good luck on your after sales hunt. In our area most of the Halloween stuff is gone already. The 50% sales started before Halloween. Went to party city Saturday and the shelves where bare with only a few items left at 50%, Michaels moved in Christmas stuff almost a month ago and Walmart was down to costumes only. So sad. Guess we will concentrate on taking the haunt down today.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

I was in Albertsons and Walgreens yesterday - NOTHING Halloween even on the shelves. Dont know if it moved early or it was pulled. Saw LOTS of Christmas stuff though.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We'll be heading out shortly to have some lunch and hit Party City and Spirit.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Just got back with the loot from round one.......
Got everything that I wanted.....almost
Walgreens...full of goodies
Walmart...3 aisles full ...including half price foggers !!
Big Lots...I did not buy anything as they were only at 30% off, but they did have about 12-15 bluckies...hope they are still there when they drop to 50% - 75%


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

We are wiped clean up here in Dallas. Only thing really available is a few costumes and candy. Well, at least at Walgreens, Walmart, grocery stores, and Target. I have not made it to the actual Halloween stores yet.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

the michael's, target, wal-mart, big lots and I have a date tonight.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Gonna hit up Walgreens and kmart in a few. Wal-mart if I can. 

Walgreens is best from past experience. 75% off the day after? Oh hell yeah.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah...we are wiped out here in Arlington.
Could dumpster dive but don't feel like it. I have too much stuff anyway..Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> yeah...we are wiped out here in Arlington.
> Could dumpster dive but don't feel like it. I have too much stuff anyway..Did I say that out loud?


Yep, I heard it. FOR SHAME!!! Think of your make n take buddies HB, you can share treasures, lol!! Heheheehe.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Found lots of nice stuff. A new spider, two hanging vampire bats with led lights ground breaker, and some skulls. Nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just got back a little while ago from the 50% off sales at Spirit and Party City. We picked up some special effects makeup, Halloween-themed socks, three sets of monster teeth, a couple ravens, jewelry, and some green & purple hair extensions.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I'm noticing a lot of stores barely have much in their halloween stuff left. I think the only stores here in CT that have anything would be Target or iparty.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OMG !!!
I hit the jackpot today....

I went back to BIG LOTS to see if they had marked the Halloween stuff down to 50%. They did, and I picked up 3 bluckies, 3 Creepy Cloths, and a Bag of Bones. Went through the check out line and the manager was at the register. He chatted with me about Halloween and stocking up for next year and as I was walking out the door he said " hang on to your receipt, and when the Halloween stuff goes down to 90% off, we will REFUND YOU THE DIFFERENCE.

I walked out to my van put my stuff away, and then it hit me.....WHATEVER I BUY TODAY IS BASICALLY AT 90% OFF!!!

I went back in asked the manager if I had it right, and the deal is, if an item goes on sale within 30 days, you get the difference back in cash....... SO........I do have go back for the 90% sale, but I get....

8 Bluckies at $1.50 each
10 Metal and glass 10" tall lanterns at $0.80 each
2 Bag of Bones at $2.00 each
10 Creepy Cloths at $0.20 each
5 sets of LED Ghost light strings at $ 0.60 each
And a few other things.......

I seem to be in a good location for after Halloween sales, as most all the stores in my area still had the stuff I wanted.

Feel like I BEAT THE MAN !!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sure wish I had a Big Lots near me. Geeez, bluckies for $1.50.

Just checked and the closest is about 40 miles one way, I don't think so. darn


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

This year I hate to say I broke with tradition and blew off sales day. I need to realy go through things and clean house on some of the odd ball things before I add any more. besides, for once I realy didn't see anything at spirt that made me want to run back and wait fo it... sad but true


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Bluckies over here are $50 at ANY time!

ToysRus had 75% off though so got a static Reaper, talking skull, Raven, signs and 12 foam skulls (@$2.50 each)


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I got some stuff, but there is very little that I am thrilled about. When shopping this year for Halloween, I found very little I would have even wanted at 50% off.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

No one has bluckies! damn...our Big Lots was raided & cleared out weeks ago...all I could find was a set of flicker lights, and that was last week at 50% off...


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

I got 16 flicker tealites for 10 bucks, I think that's the normal price there though (big Lots). Also grabbed two very nice skulls for 4.50 each.


----------



## Movienut (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got 3 hanging skeletons from Kmart for $6 a piece marked down from $25.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I like to have Halloween t-shirts to wear while prop constructing or setting up. Got 7 shirts at Wal Mart $1.00 each!!


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Great Score on Sat at K-Mart 75% off and there was still a good bit left. I bought a lot of the pint blood (7) , severed hands (6) ,freaky fabric (5) , illusion pictures (1) walked out under $30. Get out there before its too late!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WalMart, 90% off. Got Wilton stuff and tons of vampire teeth, as well as some spats & a fedora. Lots of crappy costumes, not even worth $1.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Target, 90% off. Scored a Gemmy Light Show box for $7.99 (normally $79.99) WOOT!


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm stocked up for next year!!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Good morning..... I was at the Xmas tree store yesterday, and scored 8- 3light led units for pumpkins normally 1.99 each and a $15 mask for 3 bucks and change..... most other stores in my area have nothing left. Happy haunt hunting!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Frankenscream said:


> I'm stocked up for next year!!


The people driving behind you on the way home must have wondered what kind of strange demented individual they were following:googly:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Where did you get those



> I'm stocked up for next year!!


----------



## Movienut (Nov 4, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> The people driving behind you on the way home must have wondered what kind of strange demented individual they were following:googly:


 What would have been real funny is if sprayed some fake blood all over the back window!:zombie: Oh yeah and I scored a 400 watt fogger for $6 bucks @ kfart.! If it works it works but for $6 it was worth a shot!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

IT WORKED !!!
Took all my 50% off receipts back to BIG LOTS and asked the manager for my refund now that all the Halloween stuff went down to 90% off......
Absolutely no problem...got cash back for the difference...about $130 back to my pocket.
I did well this year, but next year I will REALLY take advantage of this...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats.
I blew off all sales this year. Around here there isn't much left anyway.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

It's not that I love the junky stuff that is available after Halloween as immediate decorations at my haunt.. I see this stuff as spare parts to build more complex props. About 90% of this stuff will be used as parts in the years to come. Also makes good little Halloween gifts for my friends.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awe...you give out Halloween gifts? I used to send cards every year but I didn't do it this year. I was lucky I didn't sleep right through 10/31.


----------

